# 3 week olds out in the coop...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So the birds are starting to stink up the house! Even with daily cleanings by evening they stink! My husband is finishing the coop now (it just needs a roof, nesting boxes and roosts) 

It's still a bit chilly here in mass, it's only 35 degrees here now but will get upto 55 during the day. They should be ok in the coop with a light on them right? Should I still leave them in a small brooder box for another week? We are getting a dog crate today for when we introduce the smaller birds in a couple weeks.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So I could keep them in that (sorry my post was cut off) 

I'm just nervous about how chilly it gets at night. I want to be sure the red light would keep them warm enough through the night or if we should just tough out the stink for a couple weeks longer.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The coop is rather large too, the wood came in 8 ft pieces so to not have a ton of excess and waste he made the coop 8x4x8 with a slanted roof.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had baby chicks this time last year. I think I waited till they were about 5 weeks. Do they have feathers yet? Would the heat lamp be higher in the coop- because that would lower the temperature. Also, when you do decide to move them to the coop- pay attention to the weather because if it gets windy they will likely be colder even with a heat lamp. Good luck with the transition to outside for your little ones!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So I should just move the whole brooder out and keep them in it for a bit longer. They have grown so much that its getting a bit cramped but I want them to be warm enough. Once the temperature starts to get warmer I will just let them out into the coop. They have feathers but aren't completely filled out yet. Going to keep the 11 babies in the house for a while longer though. They are still just puffballs. Ranging from 11-14 days old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally if the coop is not insulated going down in the 30's at night may be harmful. At 3 weeks they are not fully feathers and the downy stuff wont keep them warm. Make sure you put the heat lamp out there and secure it in more than 1 way so there is no risk of fire. I know they stink indoors but sometimes you just have to get past that , this winter is being extra long this year.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I know this winter just won't end! It's going to be cold tonight but then in the 40's at night and almost 70 through the week. Ill hold them off for tonight in the house then move them out tomorrow. I'm just going to keep their entire setup like it is too. The brooder has solid walls so it will keep the heat. Ill check on them constantly too.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

The answer to your problem of it being cold in your coops is a ohio or hover brooder if you guys have been building a coop you probably have enough scrap plywood to throw one together. 2' X 2' is good for 50 chicks. Our chicks came last sunday night and they have been fine in an un-insulated coop just 4" or so of wood shavings on the floor good draft guards and the brooder was 90 degrees underneath on a snowy Alaska day. I added a couple pics so you can see or just google ohio or hover brooder.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I was wondering, what bedding do you use in your brooder ? I have 23 chicks, 2 turkey poults, 2 goslings, and 5 ducklings. The only ones that stink are the ducks and goslings. I only change the chicks bedding once a week and only where it needs it, like around the waterer, and scooping poopy areas.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We are not as cold her as you are, but in the fall when we had a few cold night, and some of mine were younger, I was able to add a heat lamp, and a digital outdoor sensor for a thermometer, to the coop, then I covered the coop with a few layers of old blankets, they stayed warm and the wind did not cut through, of course there was no rain either. I kinda thought of it as inside out insulation....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We use sand. I think it's mostly that I'm pregnant and very sensitive to smells because my husband says they don't smell that bad. He hasn't finished the inside of the coop anyhow so they can't go in until that's all set anyhow. Today us going to be 70+ degrees so I am going to set up the dog cage and let them get to scratch in the grass and get some sun and be out of the house for a couple hours!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It's also starting to be around 45 degrees at night now, at least thats what the ten day says. I think with it not being freezing out and moving the entire brooder out there they will be ok. Going to keep the younger ones inside still though. They don't have much feathers yet!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They are in love!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute pic. I cant wait for this weekend , its suppose to be 60's so my older ducklings are going to the coop lol. You want to talk about stinky, ducks are horrible !


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They did 5 hours outside today! I'm very happy as I got the brooder really scrubbed down and they were very happy to scratch and peck the grass!


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I was wondering, what bedding do you use in your brooder ? I have 23 chicks, 2 turkey poults, 2 goslings, and 5 ducklings. The only ones that stink are the ducks and goslings. I only change the chicks bedding once a week and only where it needs it, like around the waterer, and scooping poopy areas.


I need to know what kind of bedding is best. We used pine shavings but our entire house is so dusty and have to clean them out almost daily.


----------

